# Looking for a value "Firestone Super Cruiser" all original!



## bigjaylow (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking for a value "Firestone Super Cruiser" all original!  I was wondering if you can give me an idea as to the value you would put on this bike. I've seen what some have sold for, as well as, some asking prices, not to sure on whether it is complete or not from all my research it looks to be all completely original except for the tires, still have original chain guard. I'm a little mixed up as to the year haven't looked under sprocket to see year manufactured, and the front badge doesn't say monarch. I' m sure it is completely original have pics of it when given to original owner back when he was a little boy. Also should I clean the dust off at least, I know that is a stupid question but I'm asking anyway! Thank You Jason!

SOLD FOR OVER $2000


----------



## bigjaylow (Aug 4, 2013)

Any help would be great!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2013)

What ever someones willing to pay ,

I take it for $600.00  .....


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

I saw a similar bike bring $850 at a local auction, I think $1000 might be a good starting point but I'm a little out of my area of expertise on these post war bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 4, 2013)

If you cleaned it up and aired the tires up. I think 850 would be a fair price. If it cleans up better than you expected and pictures show it. Maybe bring a couple hundred more.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2013)

It is a beautiful bike. It is worth about $750-$850. I almost bought one for $1600 thanks to some CABE members I didn't buy it.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 4, 2013)

That looks like just a lot of dust.. it looks to be in spectacular condition under that. Any chance it's been restored? If it was, somebody did their homework, but if it's original.. then that's a real gem.

I'd say 1000$ isn't out of sight if it is as nice as it appears to be.


----------



## bigjaylow (Aug 4, 2013)

Its all original been sitting in an attic for 60 or more yrs! Why is it so low I saw one go for $5200 at a online auction!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 4, 2013)

bigjaylow said:


> Its all original been sitting in an attic for 60 or more yrs! Why is it so low I saw one go for $5200 at a online auction!




I would like to see proof of that and begs the question of why you asked value if you already have a comparable to reference.
I would buy it in the 800-1000 range...very nice condition and I like the gumby green, but later model tank style and the Firestone tanks are bland in my opinion in comparison to the house brand.
Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2013)

5200 rubles .......


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd be interested to see where a bike like this brought that much, I'm not saying it didn't happen but its hard to believe.   As far as why our estimates seem low, well your asking a bunch of bike collectors so there's an inherent conflict of interest there, but honestly I wouldn't pay more than 6-7 hundred for it and I would only be buying it to try to resell to make a couple hundred for myself.   Your bike looks like it would clean up beautifully, probably in the top ten percentile. but its a model that comes up for sale on a fairly regular basis so if the price is too high then most people who want one will simply wait for the next one to come along.   $5200 buys you a pretty special bike and I'm afraid yours is not quite in that caliber.  Its a fantastic survivor, I don't mean to so sound like I'm putting it down, but from what I've seen, its not the kind of bike that serious collectors will empty their piggybanks for.


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2013)

$750 would be a fair price.If someone has $5000+ i will sell them one.lol


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2013)

Basically just because its old doesn't make it valuable. It is a common bike. I've owned 5 of these and still own 1. To really see what it would go for clean it up and put the original chainguard on there, air up the tires, and list it on ebay. To get the full value you would have to offer shipping. When local pickup is the only option then most people pass and you could be losing hundreds because of it or not sell it at all. If this cleans up as well as one of the bikes I've see like this I would say selling on ebay with reasonable shipping could bring a grand.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think the 750-1000 advice your getting is fair and spot on! I do smell a for sale add popping up soon though, that would explain the dance of digits in some of your posts. If I'm wrong, cool, it would be a good bike to keep and enjoy.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 5, 2013)

PM sent........................


----------



## jkent (Aug 5, 2013)

$800 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/3981299425.html


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 5, 2013)

*Offered at 40% Discount!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bargain basement price of $3000 takes this beauty.......


----------



## tesch (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a nice original that sold on eBay a little bit ago. It went for $1,055 + shipping. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171068023062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2013)

tesch said:


> Here's a nice original that sold on eBay a little bit ago. It went for $1,055 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171068023062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Personally I think that was top money and then some for that bike. I'm with the $850 crowd on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2013)

see I was right nice ones on ebay can bring a grand or more. Thats about tops though.


----------



## tesch (Aug 5, 2013)

I was in the $800ish camp on that eBay one. That's when I stopped bidding.


----------



## bigjaylow (Aug 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I would like to see proof of that and begs the question of why you asked value if you already have a comparable to reference.
> I would buy it in the 800-1000 range...very nice condition and I like the gumby green, but later model tank style and the Firestone tanks are bland in my opinion in comparison to the house brand.
> Chris




I only want to make sure I’m asking and getting to the proper value when and if I sell and how to do it I thought the site would provide me with right information to do it the price difference is what I thought would be a issue and I did shop around but I believe anyone who knows about bikes would know on this site. I’m not questioning anyone’s responses like another person posted is what someone wants to pay. if you go to eBay you will see under the store name GROWING VINTAGE or sellinsomethingold you will see some of the things I have found at the estate I have inherited he kept everything he ever had as a kid I have 3 floors packed of antiques! Ill post pic of it when he was a kid and got it for Christmas. I mean he has a 64' MUSTANG WITH 50K sitting in the driveway! I only want to make sure I’m asking and getting to the proper value when and if I sell and how to do it I thought the site would provide me with right information to do it the price difference is what I thought would be a issue and I did shop around but I believe anyone who knows about bikes would know on this site. I’m not questioning anyone’s responses like another person posted its someone wants to pay. if you go to eBay you will see under the store name GROWING VINTAGE or sellinsomethingold you will see some of the things I have found at the estate I have inherited he kept everything he ever had as a kid I have 3 floors packed of antiques! Ill post pic of it when he was a kid and got it for Christmas. I mean he has a 64' MUSTANG WITH 50K sitting in the driveway!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale. It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale. It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale.




Now that's funny! Now that's funny!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2013)

do I hear and echo echo echo echo


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 6, 2013)

He asks, then states $5200 for another bike and why so low?

I am in the $700-$800 range......If it was a Monark, then $1000++


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread is reminding me now, of some of the antics on the HAMB board, my other love. I knew I made a good decission joining this one. I knew I made a good decission joining this one.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 7, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> He asks, then states $5200 for another bike and why so low?
> 
> I am in the $700-$800 range......If it was a Monark, then $1000++




I believe it's his way of feeling the forum readers out. Seeing if someone will bite! Kinda like fishing in a swimming pool!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 7, 2013)

tesch said:


> Here's a nice original that sold on eBay a little bit ago. It went for $1,055 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171068023062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




He definitely over paid.


----------



## bigjaylow (Aug 15, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> 5200 rubles .......




I have the model number and the serial number I cant find any sites to verify the year of the bike model 180 1 9a31 and serial number 41153604, can anyone direct me to find out more?


----------



## bigjaylow (Aug 15, 2013)

I have the model number and the serial number I cant find any sites to verify the year of the bike model 180 1 9a31 and serial number 41153604, can anyone direct me to find out more? I know this may be a repost but not everyone who comes one this site is an expert just looking for a little help guys I know I saw what someone is asking and did so after already doing some research. I only know what I let you guys tell me but why wait I hold back I get it lot of people out there make fakes and I'm not one here's another gem I found in my cleaning! Coke Cooler still in the box!


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 16, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I saw a similar bike bring $850 at a local auction, I think $1000 might be a good starting point but I'm a little out of my area of expertise on these post war bikes




I agree......


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 16, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale. It's a really nice bike good luck with your sale.




That's funny.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm with Larmo on this one....  $750-$850.... Monarks a bit more (actually it should be the other way around, I believe nice Firestones may be rar.... more uncommon). (I hate the word rare)
Rare means heated but not cooked through or hard to find as in True Love.


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'm with Larmo on this one....  $750-$850.... Monarks a bit more (actually it should be the other way around, I believe nice Firestones may be rar.... more uncommon). (I hate the word rare)
> Rare means heated but not cooked through or hard to find as in True Love.




I agree - 'rare' is so general a word when one is collecting rare things.  There are so many degrees of rare that just saying something is rare is almost meaningless.  Sometimes it helps to write 'rarest'...

.....and then there's the cooking


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 16, 2013)

*very clean*

looks like that thing will shine up . really nice. its worth what some one is willing to pay. it just depends how long you want to wait. anything over 850.00 -900.00  is a gift and you should close the deal. still, a really clean nicely preserved classic.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2013)

bigjaylow said:


> I have the model number and the serial number I cant find any sites to verify the year of the bike model 180 1 9a31 and serial number 41153604, can anyone direct me to find out more? I know this may be a repost but not everyone who comes one this site is an expert just looking for a little help guys I know I saw what someone is asking and did so after already doing some research. I only know what I let you guys tell me but why wait I hold back I get it lot of people out there make fakes and I'm not one here's another gem I found in my cleaning! Coke Cooler still in the box!




What you have as a "4" should be an "A". This serial number is a 1951. V/r Shawn


----------

